
Metatron – Open-Sourced, Self-Service Big Data Discovery - jsiepkes
https://metatron.app/
======
inflatableDodo
Good name. As long as they don't get led by their Druid to start worshipping
the OLAP cube, everything should be fine.

~~~
harel
It's the same name I gave an old open source python package I created to parse
html meta tags (social, Facebook, twitter etc)... It's on pypi for a long
while now.

------
jsiepkes
A really good open source Tableau alternative, maybe the best IMHO. In
contrast to for example Apache SuperSet this can actually be used by business
people because it supports joins of datasets.

~~~
prepend
I tried installing it and my options were a bunch of manual steps, a VM, or a
6GB docker file. They have a cool sandbox that I tried to use and poke around
a bit.

Tableau's big selling point, I think, is its approachability and dead simple
start. This will need an install that users can do and a "show me" type
interface that lets people easily start up.

It looks promising and being OSS is great. I'll look deeper into it, but this
isn't an alternative to Tableau, imho.

------
crystal_yu
Thanks to your post! I think they are good enough to test my data analysis
job.

------
omelas
I've tried it. It's pretty good!.

------
_1tan
Looks great! How does this compare to
[https://metabase.com/](https://metabase.com/)?

~~~
kfk
They are end to end analytics and do also the data processing etl with a
simple ui. I’d say at least on paper metatron is a much more complete product.

------
kthejoker2
The piece that's missing here is something like Lyft's Amundsen tool: a
discovery portal for the organization to share and search over datasets and
knowledge bases.

~~~
jsiepkes
Actually MetaTron has such a thing:
[https://metatron.app/feature/share/](https://metatron.app/feature/share/)

~~~
kthejoker2
Ehh not really the same, sharing is push, a data portal is pull.

By the way this is a billion dollar product if done right.

